# Joints of beef



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Does anyone know a link that will show me a chart of joints of beef and in Spanish?
I have googled but can only find charts that you buy.

Thanks

Maiden 

p.s is hígado de pollo chicken liver?


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> Does anyone know a link that will show me a chart of joints of beef and in Spanish?
> I have googled but can only find charts that you buy.
> 
> Thanks
> ...


Hi, yes it is.

"Despiece de vacuno" in Google should give you some options. Here's one of them.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Xose said:


> Hi, yes it is.
> 
> "Despiece de vacuno" in Google should give you some options. Here's one of them.


Thank you very much for that.. printing out now


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Xose said:


> Hi, yes it is.
> 
> "Despiece de vacuno" in Google should give you some options. Here's one of them.




He's got no eyes ,mouth & nose Xose !


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Great picture!

Just so that you know Maiden, names and cuts do differ from region to region, although I reckon the butchers know that. My MIL fom Bilbao has often found it more difficult to get the cut she wants here in Madrid. What I mean is, if the butcher doesn't understand you at first, he's not necessarily playing silly ******s! Names of fish, and to a lesser extent fruit and veggies, may also differ.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

My daughter now uses a family butcher in her local village... and he is very good at understanding what she/we want but of course it will be much better if we know the correct names instead of playing charades lol .


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2010)

Xose / what happened to the "rabo"? Was it cut off before the pic was drawn? Or did Google do it? Do the people at Google now enjoy a good rabo de toro?


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

VidaTombola said:


> Xose / what happened to the "rabo"? Was it cut off before the pic was drawn? Or did Google do it? Do the people at Google now enjoy a good rabo de toro?


No ,it's still there at the back & hanging down.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

ahhh I thought tail was cola???


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> ahhh I thought tail was cola???


They both are ; Cola is zoological & rabo is anatomical. Oxtail is rabo de buey. Don't ask me why.


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Rabo de Toro is very exquisite. I know a place next to the plaza de toros in Madrid that makes the best. I took my husband to try it once and to this day he claims that this was the most delicious meal he has ever eaten.


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

VidaTombola said:


> Xose / what happened to the "rabo"? Was it cut off before the pic was drawn? Or did Google do it? Do the people at Google now enjoy a good rabo de toro?


The Tail is technically offal, and so does not appear in this type of diagram.


By the way, is Manu Chao big in Sweden?


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> ahhh I thought tail was cola???


As stated by guz, it's both. But if you're in a Supermarket asking for Cola, they might send you to the decorating area as this is also a type of glue, typically, wall paper paste.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Xose said:


> As stated by guz, it's both. But if you're in a Supermarket asking for Cola, they might send you to the decorating area as this is also a type of glue, typically, wall paper paste.


:rofl: :lol:


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Xose said:


> The Tail is technically offal, and so does not appear in this type of diagram.
> 
> 
> By the way, is Manu Chao big in Sweden?


I thought it was just me thinking of Manu Chao every time I read Vida's posts.

Ay, Manu..


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2010)

haha, the cola/rabo is still hanging there, but there was no word associated to it. Now Xose explained it all, all other offals are not in there either! Easy! Now I look forward to an offal chart!

No, Manu Chao is not big in Sweden, but he is in France and Spain, Well, big... maybe he is bigger in some small towns in Colombia, what do I know? I just adopted some of his "famous words" and I do my best to annoy my Spanish neighbours by playing MC at full volume now n then 

Btw, don't ask for cola at the Malaga Rosaleda sunday market, God knows what department you will sent to )


----------

